# Gambler Choice Jumping



## Bluemoonlvr (Feb 20, 2010)

I played a game called Gamblers Choice the other day. I won the game. But could you please critique me and my horse Annie


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

What jumps out at me the most is that you're jumping up your horse's neck. You need to sink back over your saddle and not jump for your horse. When you do that your leg should also improve, right now it's slipped back. You're also really laying on your horse's neck. All these things are related. Wait for her to push you out of the saddle. You almost look like you're trying too hard.

You looks like a competent rider, just wait for the fence, and for your horse.
:]


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Pretty much exactly what Gillian said!  I love that your heels are down, though!!

You look like a good rider, and Annie is really cute!

What is Gambler's Choice?


----------



## Bluemoonlvr (Feb 20, 2010)

Gambler Choice is when each jump has a certain amount of points. And you have 45 secs to jump as many jumps as you can and get points. Loads of fun!!


And thank you I will work on it


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

You are jumping ahead of her, you need to wait and DON'T go so much up on her neck! wait for her!That will help your leg, like they said before.  Next time you guys do something like this, I wanna come  So jealous!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

What Gillian said.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Gillian said:


> What jumps out at me the most is that you're jumping up your horse's neck. You need to sink back over your saddle and not jump for your horse. When you do that your leg should also improve, right now it's slipped back. You're also really laying on your horse's neck. All these things are related. Wait for her to push you out of the saddle. You almost look like you're trying too hard.
> 
> You looks like a competent rider, just wait for the fence, and for your horse.
> :]


took the words out of my mouth !


----------

